# Front Door



## dtimmons (Oct 21, 2008)

I am going to build a front door for a friend of mine for her house. This will be my first time building a door of this size. Is there anything tricky to this that I should know going into this, i.e. (what glue to use, what is the best type of finish, etc.). The door will be made of Sapelle which is in the Mahogany family. Any help would be greatly appreciated. :smile:


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

Can't really help much here, but I do have a question. Why would you be building a door when there are so many various styles that can be purchased?


----------



## dtimmons (Oct 21, 2008)

If you can make it. why buy it? Then you get exactly what you want plus the enjoyment and satisfaction of knowing that you built it.


----------

